# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Чего бы вы никогда не смогли простить?

## Irina

_Все мы прощаем мелкие и не очень грешки близким людям и друзьям. А чего бы вы никогда не смогли простить?_

----------


## Irina

Безразличие. Когда оно появляется, любые отношения становятся невозможными.

----------


## ПаранойА

Не знаю. Может быть я еще со многим не сталкивалась. Но я думаю, что всё бы я простила.

----------


## PatR!oT

предательства , если мя обидеть я долго отхожу от злости к тому человеку (((

----------

